# Plano Vertical Glue Press



## georgiaken (Sep 11, 2013)

I just picked this up off CL. I got 2 of the 49" sets for $425…that is less than 50% of retail…

I am very happy about this purchase…building my lil woodshop is coming along nicely.


----------

